# VK - New Arrivals 22 Apr 16



## Gizmo (22/4/16)

SMOK TF-RTA G2 Stainless Steel
VAPORESSO GEMINI RTA Stainless Steel
Wismec Presa TC 100W Box Mod
Vape King Branded Thick Vape Bands


Restocks:
i2 Charger
iStick Pico
Ijust 2 Tanks

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (22/4/16)

Awesome! Much temptation for the Gemini..... 

How do we get our hands on those vape bands @Gizmo?


----------



## Gizmo (22/4/16)

Link for vape band fixed

http://www.vapeking.co.za/vape-band-thick-24mm-x-10mm-vape-king-logo.html

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

